# SQL Abfrage aus mehreren Tabellen



## Iron_Maik (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Abfrage erstellen, deren Ergebnis mir bestimmte Spalten aus verschiedenen Tabellen anzeigt. Ähnliche Fragen wurde hier schon gestellt, bin aber Anfänger und habe die Antworten nicht auf meine Abfrage umschreiben können. Die einzelnen select Abfragen bekomme ich schon hin, aber wenn ich über 2 Tabellen die Spalten kombinieren möchte, kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tipp geben bzw. den Link zu diesen schon behandeltem (?) Problem.

Es existieren die Tabellen 'proj' und 'gege' und 'titel'
Aus der Tabelle 'proj' benötige ich die Spalten 'ins' und 'fb' und 'lehr'
Aus der Tabelle 'gege' benötige ich die Spalte 'ggnr'
Aus der Tabelle 'titel' benötige ich die Spalte 'auftrag`

Die Daten / Felder sollen gruppiert werden, eine Sortierung ist nicht erforderlich.

Danke & Gruß
Iron


----------



## flashOr (9. Februar 2005)

```
select * from proj.ins, proj.fb,proj.lehr,gege.ggnr
```

Den rest müsstest du selber hinbekommen, ich denke die Struktur ist klar.

Gruß 
flash


----------



## redlama (9. Februar 2005)

Wie sind denn die Tabellen miteinander verknüpft?
Ohne das zu wissen, ist es nicht möglich, ein vollständiges select Statement zu kreieren, ...

redlama


----------



## hpvw (9. Februar 2005)

Wie ist denn Dein bisheriges Query und welche Fehlermeldung gibt es?
Prinzipiell:

```
SELECT
//DeineFelder als Tabellenname.Feldname
FROM
Tabelle1
JOIN
Tabelle2
ON (Bedingung, über welche Felder verknüpft werden soll, also Tabelle1.ID=Tabelle2.t1ID)
JOIN
Tabelle3
ON (Bedingung, über welche Felder verknüpft werden soll)
GROUP BY TabellennameFeldname 
//Aber ich glaube, du meinst mit Gruppieren etwas anderes, 
//als das MySQL-Handbuch
```


----------



## Iron_Maik (10. Februar 2005)

Danke 

Der "select * from proj.ins, proj.fb,proj.lehr,gege.ggnr" Tip hat schon geholfen.
Jetzt muss ich mal schauen, wie ich das mit den Verknüpfungen löse.

Gruß Iron


----------

